# Sentra 96 B14 GXE - Trunk light not turning off



## maindaco (Jul 20, 2010)

The trunk light is not turning off when trunk is closed. Does any one have the wiring diagram? Where is it supposed to be located the "turn off sensor"? Any idea or help of what can this be? I temporarily take the bulb off...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It's normally in the latch mechanism. When you open the trunk it grounds the light, and ungrounds it when you close the trunk. It should be on the latch on the car not the piece on the trunk.

BTW, that's just a generic description, your car might be totally different.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nissan Service Manuals


----------

